# New surf rod



## Noholetosmall (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am new to surf fishing and plan on buying my own rod soon. I have been fishing with pyramid weights with squid or clams. Recently I saw a Black Hole Cape Cod Special SURF II heavy 3-10oz lure weight. Anybody here ever use or have info if this would work for this. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Just speaking for myself, for my first rod, I would not invest half a grand into something that may not fit me or my conditions. I would go with the "entry level" tackle and move up according to my skills and conditions. If you go with a $500.00 rod, you still have to get the compatible reel for another few hundred bucks.
There are dozens and dozens of very knowledgeable anglers here that can give you some guidence. (everyone isn't here all the time, so have some patience. Eventually, you will get the answers you are looking for).
What waters are you fishing in now ? What species of fish are you targeting ?
We're looking forward to following some of your fishing excursions.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good starter casting rod...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Remember- the rod holds the reel, the reel holds the line. A good reel with a good drag and high quality line is a "win-win" in my book..


----------



## Noholetosmall (5 mo ago)

Sandcrab said:


> Remember- the rod holds the reel, the reel holds the line. A good reel with a good drag and high quality line is a "win-win" in my book..


Hi all,
I will be do my fishing at the NJ shore. Family vacation every year now and I’m not a lay on beach person. (Used to be Maine but that a sore topic). I have a penn slammer iii 6500 that I’m planning to pair with. 
last time I fished off the beach was 25 years ago in north Caroline when I was a kid. Good times!


----------



## Noholetosmall (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the 12’ rod info. I check it out later when I free up some time.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

I know a lot of guys that fish OM and very happy for the money. That rod and the slammer will slay a whole lot of fish, for sure.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If he gets the spinning version. Notethe info provided is for the casting version.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

great point


----------



## WATERWALKER0311 (5 mo ago)

Have you given any thought to the Breakaway 13’ HDX or Ballista rods? They’re pretty stiff & will outperform most casters by a long shot. Nick stands by his products so you’ll be in good hands.

As far as reels go, I’d recommend using the Akios Nitron F15. It’s a great fishing reel for reaching super-long distances & has a max of 26 lbs drag. Plenty of line capacity as well.

I’ve made the jump to bait casters only. If you want real distance you’ll have to leave the spinning gear behind. I’m not telling you spinning reels don’t have their place, but I don’t use them at all in the surf.

I’d also recommend ditching the pyramid weights in favor of a Breakaway, Sputnik or Gemini type sinkers.

ETA: grammatical error.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the F15 reel and it casts great. It's also over $300. As far as sputnik sinkers go, they have their place - and not to be used with heavy duty fish finder rigs.


----------



## Noholetosmall (5 mo ago)

Sandcrab said:


> I have the F15 reel and it casts great. It's also over $300. As far as sputnik sinkers go, they have their place - and not to be used with heavy duty fish finder rigs.


----------



## Noholetosmall (5 mo ago)

Thanks Sandcrab.
I was looking into the Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Spinning Rod. I’m leaning towards the 11’ rod instead of the 12’. Main difference seems to be the rod power. 11’ medium heavy and 12’ heavy. 
line weight and lure weight is minimal difference. Any thoughts on which power is better? Thanks again for everyone’s advice.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Depends on what size weight (plus hook and bait) you'll be casting the most. I live DE and I can get away with 3, 4, or 5 oz most of the time. When I fish Assateague Island National Park in MD, the heaver comes out with either 6 or 8 oz and a fish head - depending on the tide/wind...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have owned and abandoned many surf rods over the years. The ocean master was a great starting rod. However, on a trip to Assateague Island, the wind was snotty and I found myself trying to lob 8 ounces plus cut bait with it. I ended up buying the stouter cape point special after that. I then discovered that-it felt like a broomstick to me. I’ve now got a custom built rain shadow and A12’ d blue. I think both of those are better rods for my way of fishing and style of casting. I like the suggestion of a breakwater HDX. Get out and fish with whatever you start with, meet people, and try out their rods. Over time, you’ll get a good idea of what feels good to you.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I have owned and abandoned many surf rods over the years. The ocean master was a great starting rod. However, on a trip to Assateague Island, the wind was snotty and I found myself trying to lob 8 ounces plus cut bait with it. I ended up buying the stouter cape point special after that. I then discovered that-it felt like a broomstick to me. I’ve now got a custom built rain shadow and A12’ d blue. I think both of those are better rods for my way of fishing and style of casting. I like the suggestion of a breakwater HDX. Get out and fish with whatever you start with, meet people, and try out their rods. Over time, you’ll get a good idea of what feels good to you.


I agree with you Trevor, try as many different rod/reel combos as you can. Weather and surf conditions will dictate what you use most times. I am guilty of having too many rods 🤪 but it truly comes down to when and where I’m fishing and for what species.


----------

